# Baking Pies with Foil Plate



## VegLover

Hi everyone,

I've just launched a baked goods business from home, supplying the neighbourhood with a range of cakes, pies, muffins, scones and cookies.  Lots of older people around here who don't bake anymore, so I've already had quite a few enquiries!

My question is - if I bake a pie (e.g. apple) with a foil pie plate, do I need to grease it?  It's been a long time since I've baked anything in one of these so I can't remember what I should do.

Also, should the pastry base be cooked for a few minutes in a foil plate before adding the filling, or do I do it all at the same time?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy M.

Some types of pies require pre-baking but apple isn't one.  No need to grease the pie plate.


----------



## VegLover

Thank you Andy M

I love how I can ask a question and get a quick and useful answer from people who use this forum!  Lots of forums aren't like that.  That's why I'll be sticking around this one for a long time


----------



## MostlyWater

i always grease.


----------



## simonbaker

I never grease the pie pan. There is enough butter or shortening in the crust itself, as far as pre-baking the crust, i only do that for cream pies: Sour cream raisin, coconut cream, etc.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

simonbaker said:


> I never grease the pie pan. There is enough butter or shortening in the crust itself, as far as pre-baking the crust, i only do that for cream pies: Sour cream raisin, coconut cream, etc.



All custard based pies, such as pumpkin, key lime, lemon merangue, etc, need to be blind-baked.  It's a good idea to blind-bake berry pies as they are so very juicy.  Also, when you blind bake a crust, brush it with egg wash.  The egg wash will set and act as a barrier to the liquid before it sets, and keep the crust from getting soggy.

Ice-cream pie crusts should also be blind-baked before adding the filling.

seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## bakechef

I always give the pan a quick spray with cooking spray, just for insurance.  It isn't always needed, but can make it a bit easier to get the slices out, especially in a foil pan that has all of those little creases along the sides.

If it is going to be a single crust pie, I always blind bake.  If it is a 2 crust pie, then no, you aren't able to crimp the top and bottom crusts.  I had a friend tell me that her grandmother always blind baked her crusts, even the 2 crust ones, she would just take and form the raw dough over the baked, crimped edge and go from there, I've never tried it, but I bet it would work, just make sure the crust is cool before doing this.


----------

